# nasal oxygen catheter



## paccookie (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone have access to these?  I'm referring to the type that goes in one nare only.  If I can find one, my instructor is offering 5 extra points on my final respiratory grade.  If you can help, PM me!  I'm willing to pay for shipping!

Thanks!

Christina


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 2, 2008)

so your instructor is selling points? and on a module final to boot?


----------



## paccookie (Oct 2, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> so your instructor is selling points? and on a module final to boot?



Wow, didn't expect anyone to take it that way...  If my post is a problem/issue for someone, the moderators can remove it.  

It's not a "module", it's a class at a college with credit hours designated solely to it.  My instructor collects all sorts of historical medical devices and this is one that she doesn't have.  She likes to be able to show us actual items so that we can touch them and use them in class rather than just looking at photos in a book.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 2, 2008)

I haven't seen one used outside of the OR in many years with the except of temporary O2 administration on a pt with a Blakemore tube until I could maneuver the helmet for intubation. 

However, they are still used in the ORs or special procedure suites where the patient may be given O2 until light sedation for a laser or other tx that might require alternative O2 delivery. 

Reason they are no longer common place in the ICUs (except special surgical procedures), EDs and med surg: risk of infection from nasal tube placement over long periods of time.  Long term we use transtracheal placement for homecare (not to be confused with trachs).


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 2, 2008)

The reason your instructor offered the challenge is that they have been off the EMS market for several decades. Vent might be able to assist you locating one, but I have not seen one for an adult in about 28 years....

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry dude, I tried to track one down on the internet for you and spent near an hour doing so, I dont think they sell them anymore.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 2, 2008)

oh i understand its a class with credit and what not. what i meant is that some medic classes are broken down into modules(i.e. cardiology, pharmacology, pulmonology). 

it wont be removed because it doesnt violate any of the rules, nor do i think it should be removed. i was just surprised that a college level paramedic instructor was willing to award final average points for the acquisition of an item. now, if that item had to be turned in with a paper on its indications, contra's, use and history, sure i could understand extra credit points. but saying "bring me in this item and i'll give you five final average points" to me is questionable and i'll tell you why.

my second quarter average when i was in medic school was 74.9. the university where i was attending required an 80. by coming in below their requirements, i demonstrated that i had failed to satisfactorily learn the material. now, im not going to lie to you and say if my instructor had offered me the same deal i wouldnt have taken it. but i ask you, would i have really earned those point? will you?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 2, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> oh i understand its a class with credit and what not. what i meant is that some medic classes are broken down into modules(i.e. cardiology, pharmacology, pulmonology).
> 
> it wont be removed because it doesnt violate any of the rules, nor do i think it should be removed. i was just surprised that a college level paramedic instructor was willing to award final average points for the acquisition of an item. now, if that item had to be turned in with a paper on its indications, contra's, use and history, sure i could understand extra credit points. but saying "bring me in this item and i'll give you five final average points" to me is questionable and i'll tell you why.
> 
> my second quarter average when i was in medic school was 74.9. the university where i was attending required an 80. by coming in below their requirements, i demonstrated that i had failed to satisfactorily learn the material. now, im not going to lie to you and say if my instructor had offered me the same deal i wouldnt have taken it. but i ask you, would i have really earned those point? will you?



You would so hate my instructor. He gave us a test, and didnt want to grade it (Granted it was on the whole legal chapter ) so he goes _How do you feel you did?_ and we were like _Uhhhm. 90?_ so we got a 90 on that test


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sasha said:


> You would so hate my instructor. He gave us a test, and didnt want to grade it (Granted it was on the whole legal chapter ) so he goes _How do you feel you did?_ and we were like _Uhhhm. 90?_ so we got a 90 on that test



So much for academic integrity...:wacko:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 2, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> So much for academic integrity...:wacko:



It was just the legal chapter and it was.. what.. the THIRD time going over HIPPA? We went over it in EMT I, EMT II and P1. Nothing changed in those chapters  It wasnt such a big deal.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 2, 2008)

but it calls into question his integrity. whats going to happen down the road when theres a module you havent seen yet, but for whatever reason the inst doesnt think is really all that important????


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 2, 2008)

*How Seventies of him.*

Yeah, no gots for many a year.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 2, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> but it calls into question his integrity. whats going to happen down the road when theres a module you havent seen yet, but for whatever reason the inst doesnt think is really all that important????



He will teach it. He is a hell of a medic and an instructor. Do you REALLY wanna take issue with not grading a test for material we have seen three times? And it was the only time he had ever done it in the over year and a half I had known and been a student of his.


----------



## mikie (Oct 2, 2008)

legally speaking, it's HIPAA.

sorry- a small pet-peeve of mine


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 2, 2008)

Sasha said:


> It was just the legal chapter and it was.. what.. the THIRD time going over *HIPPA*? We went over it in EMT I, EMT II and P1. Nothing changed in those chapters  It wasnt such a big deal.



Might want to cover it again then.

edit: damn it, sniped.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sasha said:


> It was just the legal chapter and it was.. what.. the THIRD time going over HIPPA? We went over it in EMT I, EMT II and P1. Nothing changed in those chapters  It wasnt such a big deal.



The legal aspects of EMS are not that important?!?

I'm sorry...I'm at a loss for words.

There's a reason we repeatedly cover topics in EMS.  Things like CPR, skills, CME's and yes, even the legal aspects.  You forget things over time, and this is not a field to forget anything.  Refreshers are just that, and need to be taught.

And you may think your instructor is a great person, but from here he's not.  It goes back to his academic integrity.  If he's willing to let your test grades slide, what else would he be willing to let slide?  His documentation, His patient care?  Sorry, this is not acceptable.  Our integrity must be above reproach because people's lives depend upon us.

Integrity is doing the right thing, even when no one is looking over your shoulder.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 2, 2008)

im not really taking issue with anything. he's not my instructor.


----------



## paccookie (Oct 2, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> oh i understand its a class with credit and what not. what i meant is that some medic classes are broken down into modules(i.e. cardiology, pharmacology, pulmonology).
> 
> it wont be removed because it doesnt violate any of the rules, nor do i think it should be removed. i was just surprised that a college level paramedic instructor was willing to award final average points for the acquisition of an item. now, if that item had to be turned in with a paper on its indications, contra's, use and history, sure i could understand extra credit points. but saying "bring me in this item and i'll give you five final average points" to me is questionable and i'll tell you why.
> 
> my second quarter average when i was in medic school was 74.9. the university where i was attending required an 80. by coming in below their requirements, i demonstrated that i had failed to satisfactorily learn the material. now, im not going to lie to you and say if my instructor had offered me the same deal i wouldnt have taken it. but i ask you, would i have really earned those point? will you?



I see what you're saying and I do agree for the most part.  However, I think part of her reasoning for offering the extra credit is that it's a very hard to obtain item (I've found them sold by the hundred and thousand only) and also because she teaches a hell of a paramedic course.  The woman has a nearly perfect pass rate for national registry and is in her 30th year of teaching paramedics.  She has so many letters behind her name that they barely fit on her name tag.  I don't think she would pass someone based on extra credit if they were that close.


----------



## paccookie (Oct 2, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Sorry dude, I tried to track one down on the internet for you and spent near an hour doing so, I dont think they sell them anymore.



I did the same thing.  lol  I did find them available through medical supply companies by the hundred and thousand...  Doesn't help me any though.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 2, 2008)

paccookie said:


> However, I think part of her reasoning for offering the extra credit is that it's a very hard to obtain item



so people who are capable of working ebay and google should be getting extra credit?



> The woman has a nearly perfect pass rate for national registry and is in her 30th year of teaching paramedics.



you'd think somebody with 30yrs in education would know better than to sell points.



> She has so many letters behind her name that they barely fit on her name tag.



not to be argumentative, but thats completely irrelevant. "ooo, look at me. im so pretentious and attention starved that i have listed my entire cv at the end of my name". i hate these people with and all consuming passion.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 2, 2008)

paccookie said:


> I did the same thing. lol I did find them available through medical supply companies by the hundred and thousand... Doesn't help me any though.


 
http://www.medmarketplace.com/listingphoto.aspx?listingID=211386&photo=1

Contact Hudson RCI or another Respiratory/OR supply and maybe someone will take pity on a student for show and tell.


----------



## paccookie (Oct 2, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> so people who are capable of working ebay and google should be getting extra credit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




(sigh) Why did I even bother?


----------



## paccookie (Oct 2, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> http://www.medmarketplace.com/listingphoto.aspx?listingID=211386&photo=1
> 
> Contact Hudson RCI or another Respiratory/OR supply and maybe someone will take pity on a student for show and tell.



Thanks!  I emailed them.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 3, 2008)

that'll be $13.20 per average point. will that be cash or credit?


----------



## mikie (Oct 3, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> that'll be $13.20 per average point. will that be cash or credit?



well 15 if you include my [self] added gratuity


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey! We just transported from an OR to a med surg at a different hospital while the pt was on one of those!


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.mediplusindia.com/anaesthesia.htm

What about this site?


----------



## mikie (Oct 3, 2008)

[what is the purpose of this device?]  how does it differ than other forms of O2 delivery?


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, find something new every day. I have never heard of these until now. Yah, I have no clue where you would be able to get one these days. Good luck finding one!


----------

